# Thor: Love & Thunder in der Filmkritik: Wenn Götter enttäuschen



## Maci Naeem (6. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Thor: Love & Thunder in der Filmkritik: Wenn Götter enttäuschen* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Thor: Love & Thunder in der Filmkritik: Wenn Götter enttäuschen*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (7. Juli 2022)

Ich persönlich glaube, daß da von Kevin Feige & Co. einfach viel zu viel dazwischen gequatscht wird.
Ich kann mir sehr gut vorstellen, daß Waititi gerne einen abgedrehten Streifen á la Ragnarok umgesetzt hätte, aber einfach aufgrund der erdrückenden Vorgaben einfach nicht mehr kann.
Es müssen ja inzwischen bestimmte DInge einfach reingepresst werden, was auch Dr. Strange 2 meiner Meinung nach hat abschmieren lassen.
Eternals & Co. lassen grüßen.
Es wird auch weiterhin Kassenschlager wie No Way Home geben, aber die allenfalls mittelmäßigen Produktionen werden den Ton angeben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Juli 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Es wird auch weiterhin Kassenschlager wie No Way Home geben, aber die allenfalls mittelmäßigen Produktionen werden den Ton angeben.



Ich fand ja No Way Home von den letzten Filmen am mittelmäßigsten.
Da hatte ich mit Eternals und Strange 2 irgendwie mehr Spaß. 🤔

Von Thor 4 werde ich mir heute im Kino selbst ein Bild machen.


----------



## MarcHammel (7. Juli 2022)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Eternals & Co. lassen grüßen.


Eternals fand ich nicht so doof. Da hat mir Strange 2 doch noch deutlich weniger gefallen. 



LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube, daß da von Kevin Feige & Co. einfach viel zu viel dazwischen gequatscht wird.


Und auch die scheinen keinen Plan zu haben, wie es mit dem MCU weiter geht.


----------



## Calewin (7. Juli 2022)

Ich persönlich finde ja schon Ragnarøk ganz furchtbar.
Ich komme mit dem Humor von Waititi auch insgesamt nicht sonderlich gut klar. (bis auf 5 Zimmer, Küche, Sarg)
Mir selber reichts auch langsam mit dem Overkill an Superheldenfilmen nach Schema F.
Wenn er bei Disney+ im Abo ohne Aufpreis drin ist, dann schau ich mal rein. Sollte nicht allzu lange dauern, wenn sie beim bekannten Rhythmus bleiben.
Für einen Kinobesuch motivieren…das können Marvel Filme leider schon länger nicht mehr.


----------



## fav0riddy (7. Juli 2022)

universe of madness enttäuschend ? wtf einer der besten nicht avenger filme easy 8/10 höher hättense nicht zwischendurch vergessen das "murica" noch ne story braucht


----------



## Chroom (7. Juli 2022)

fav0riddy schrieb:


> universe of madness enttäuschend ? wtf einer der besten nicht avenger filme easy 8/10 höher hättense nicht zwischendurch vergessen das "murica" noch ne story braucht


Hä??


----------



## Calewin (7. Juli 2022)

fav0riddy schrieb:


> universe of madness enttäuschend ? wtf einer der besten nicht avenger filme easy 8/10 höher hättense nicht zwischendurch vergessen das "murica" noch ne story braucht


Geht das auch ohne geistige Umnachtung?


Chroom schrieb:


> Hä??


Ich glaube, ich hab’s. America Chavez meint er wohl. ^^


----------



## aragon2000 (7. Juli 2022)

Die Frage ist. Wollen die Zuschauer Thor als "gefallenen" Helden sehen?  Und kann man sich Natalie Portman als Thor Ersatz vorstellen?  Das wirkt sehr wie ein erzwungenes "Gleich Berechtigungs Ding". 

Gibt nicht wenige die davon inzwischen dezent genervt sind. Ich tippe mal darauf daß das  kein Super Erfolg an der Kino Kasse wird.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Juli 2022)

aragon2000 schrieb:


> Das wirkt sehr wie ein erzwungenes "Gleich Berechtigungs Ding".



Hier wird nichts erzwungen, sondern Comics verfilmt. Und ja, Jane als Mighty Thor gab es bereits in den Comics.


----------



## Maci Naeem (7. Juli 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Hier wird nichts erzwungen, sondern Comics verfilmt. Und ja, Jane als Mighty Thor gab es bereits in den Comics.



100 %. Was ich dazu noch sagen kann: In keiner Sekunde fühlt sich die Storyline von Dr. Jane Foster erzwungen an, sie ist sogar einer der großen Pluspunkte. Als Mighty Thor etabliert wurde, hat sich die Comicreihe übrigens um 25 Prozent besser verkauft als zuvor mit dem "männlichen Thor". Hier geht's nicht um Gleichberechtigung oder irgendwas, es geht, wie Matthias schon sagt, um einen sau erfolgreichen Marvel-Comic-Run, der dermaßen beliebt ist, dass er nun verfilmt wird. Punkt.


----------



## GargamelsKatze (7. Juli 2022)

Ich persönlich habe in letzter Zeit das gefühl das irgendwie alle Marvel Filme Verrissen werden.
Ich meine ganz ehrlich die Marvel filme sind alle Gleich Gut oder Gleich Schlecht je nach dem ob man diese art von Filmen mag oder ebend nicht.
Persönlich haben sich für mich die Filme nicht wirklich geändert die letzten Jahre... da meine Frau ein großer Marvel Fan ist musste ich mehr oder weniger jeden der Filme mit schauen, und kann bei jeden der Filme nur sagen ist OK aber das war es auch.....

Jetzt zu sagen wir machen uns Sorgen um Marvel finde ich etwas komisch oder aber ich sehe einfach nicht wo der große unterschied zwichen den Filmen sein soll. Egal ob Thor, Hulk, Iron Man, Ant Man, Spieder Man usw. alles Action Filme die ganz gut gemacht sind aber in iherer ezzens doch alles sehr Gleich sind.


----------



## Maci Naeem (7. Juli 2022)

GargamelsKatze schrieb:


> Ich persönlich habe in letzter Zeit das gefühl das irgendwie alle Marvel Filme Verrissen werden.
> Ich meine ganz ehrlich die Marvel filme sind alle Gleich Gut oder Gleich Schlecht je nach dem ob man diese art von Filmen mag oder ebend nicht.


Also das finde ich absolut nicht. Kann aber natürlich nachvollziehen, dass man das so sieht, wenn einem da schlicht der "Draht zu fehlt". Aber ein "Civil War" oder "Guardians of the Galaxy" (egal ob 1 oder 2) ist meilenweit entfernt von einem "Thor 2: The Dark World" oder aktuellen Beispielen wie "Multiverse of Madness" oder (für mich) eben "Love & Thunder". Das hat tausend Gründe, aber nur weil das selbe Studio dahintersteht, sind ja dennoch die tatsächlichen Leute sehr relevant, die am Film arbeiten.

Kaum ein Marvel-Film hat eine ähnlich herausragende Kameraarbeit oder Liebe zum Detail wie "The Eternals", ganz egal wie man den Film vom Plot und den Charakteren etc. findet, das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht abstreiten. Oder die Sets, die Kostüme und Musik in "Black Panther" - different level.

Genau so gibt es weitaus rundere Filme (Iron Man, No Way Home etc.) und welche, die sich zerstückelt anfühlen oder eben so, als hätte man versucht mehrere Visionen unter einen Hut zu zaubern (Multiverse of Madness).

Also, dass sich die Filme ähneln, ist natürlich klar. Aber da gibt es schon große Unterschiede. Und warum ich speziell in meiner Kritik geschrieben habe, dass ich mir "Sorgen um das MCU" mache, ist, weil ich zum ersten Mal das Gefühl habe (irrelevant, ob mir die aktuellen Filme vom Geschmack zusagen oder nicht) dass Marvel selbst nicht ganz weiß wohin oder die Zwischenphase zum nächsten großen Plot (Post-Thanos) so in die Länge streckt, ohne sich dabei kreativ wirklich auszutoben.

Die Idee ist supergeil, Sam Raimi für einen Doctor-Strange-Film zu engagieren, aber der Film schreit einfach das Wort "Kompromiss" und umso mehr man über die Produktion mitbekommt, desto deutlicher wird das. Thor ist jetzt wieder nichts Halbes und nichts Ganzes, finde das aus Sicht von Fans schon etwas besorgniserregend, wenn selbst etablierte Charaktere und Filmstile irgendwo im Nichts verloren sind.


----------



## Calewin (7. Juli 2022)

Maci Naeem schrieb:


> Also das finde ich absolut nicht. Kann aber natürlich nachvollziehen, dass man das so sieht, wenn einem da schlicht der "Draht zu fehlt". Aber ein "Civil War" oder "Guardians of the Galaxy" (egal ob 1 oder 2) ist meilenweit entfernt von einem "Thor 2: The Dark World" oder aktuellen Beispielen wie "Multiverse of Madness" oder (für mich) eben "Love & Thunder". Das hat tausend Gründe, aber nur weil das selbe Studio dahintersteht, sind ja dennoch die tatsächlichen Leute sehr relevant, die am Film arbeiten.
> 
> Kaum ein Marvel-Film hat eine ähnlich herausragende Kameraarbeit oder Liebe zum Detail wie "The Eternals", ganz egal wie man den Film vom Plot und den Charakteren etc. findet, das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht abstreiten. Oder die Sets, die Kostüme und Musik in "Black Panther" - different level.
> 
> ...


Filme sind immer auch Geschmacksache. Auch wenn sich die Herangehensweise unterscheiden mag...Handlung, Kamera, Schnitt, Effekte, schauspielerische Leistungen, rein technisch. Dann gibt es noch die Ebene des „Gefallens“. Gefällt mir unabhängig davon das alles?
An der Stelle bin ich persönlich seit geraumer Zeit bei Marvel ziemlich raus. Mich beschleicht der Eindruck, ich bin der Zielgruppe sozusagen “entwachsen“. Vor 25 Jahren - als ich selber noch um die 25 war - hätte ich die aktuellen Marvel-Filme sicher toll gefunden. Inzwischen haben sich sowohl die Filme geändert, als auch mein Anspruch, nur in unterschiedliche Richtungen fürchte ich.
Das fiel mir besonders bei Thor: Ragnarøk auf und zog sich ein bißchen wie ein roter Faden durch alles, was danach kam, teilweise auch schon vorher. 
Ist mir einfach zu viel Klamauk. Immer und überall kommt jemand mit einem flotten Spruch um die Ecke, ob’s passt oder nicht. Dadurch entwertet sich für mich teilweise sehr die Atmosphäre und es kommt kaum Spannung auf.
Ob es ein Donnergott auf Selbstfindung ist, oder ein Doktor, der krampfhaft versucht stets eloquent zu sein. 
Eternals stellt für mich eine erfreuliche Ausnahme dar. 
Insgesamt bin ich eher bei DC und den durchweg düsteren, ja erwachseneren Geschichten. 
Leider hat keine Comicverfilmung jemals wieder die Qualität und den Tiefgang von Watchmen erreicht. Das ist für mich der Maßstab in puncto Atmosphäre und Anspruch geworden und daran scheitert vor allem der Marvel Slapstick reihenweise.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (7. Juli 2022)

Hab den Film gerade gesehen und fand ihn eigentlich ganz in Ordnung. 
Ich wurde sehr gut unterhalten und war am Ende sogar erstaunt, wie unbemerkt diese zwei Stunden vergangen sind. Was ja ein gutes Zeichen ist, wenn ein Film das schafft.


----------



## Mjthenut (8. Juli 2022)

Total Lustig - finde ich doch viel Schlecht - so hat mich Thor Love & Thunder gut unterhalten. Richtig lustig - richtig gut.

Thor hat mir heute für die nächsten Tage auch die Macht des Donnergottes übertragen, brauch ich auch   .

Was für ein Super Sci-Fy Donnerstag - dis glaubt man ja kaum - wie Gut Strange New Worlds is mit The Orville und Thor...

Hemmer lebt für immer!


----------



## Calewin (8. Juli 2022)

Mjthenut schrieb:


> Total Lustig - finde ich doch viel Schlecht - so hat mich Thor Love & Thunder gut unterhalten. Richtig lustig - richtig gut.
> 
> Thor hat mir heute für die nächsten Tage auch die Macht des Donnergottes übertragen, brauch ich auch   .
> 
> ...


Ganz ruhig…wir finden deine Eltern.


----------



## Gast1664917803 (8. Juli 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Hier wird nichts erzwungen, sondern Comics verfilmt. Und ja, Jane als Mighty Thor gab es bereits in den Comics.





Maci Naeem schrieb:


> 100 %. Was ich dazu noch sagen kann: In keiner Sekunde fühlt sich die Storyline von Dr. Jane Foster erzwungen an, sie ist sogar einer der großen Pluspunkte. Als Mighty Thor etabliert wurde, hat sich die Comicreihe übrigens um 25 Prozent besser verkauft als zuvor mit dem "männlichen Thor". Hier geht's nicht um Gleichberechtigung oder irgendwas, es geht, wie Matthias schon sagt, um einen sau erfolgreichen Marvel-Comic-Run, der dermaßen beliebt ist, dass er nun verfilmt wird. Punkt.


Mal unabhängig davon, daß Jane Foster als Thorersatz gar nicht so schlecht ist, da sie ja schon seit Ewigkeiten eine Rolle in Thor hat (und selbst ein 1,60 großer Riese wie Portman in einer Verfilmung völlig ok ist, da es ja um Superkräfte geht)
Aber das ändert nichts an der klar gefahrenen Agenda, denn die entsprechenden Comics sind nicht aus den 80ern, 90ern oder 00ern sondern erst ab 2014, den einen Auftritt in den 70ern als What if Ausgabe mal ausgenommen.
Also nur ein kleiner Umweg, da in den Comics die "Bewegung" schon seid Anfang der 10er so richtig fahrt auf nimmt - mit recht spärlichem Erfolg.
Jane Foster als Thor ist da tatsächlich eine Ausnahmeerscheinung, aber wie schon erwähnt, weil sie ja gerade schon immer dabei ist, quasi sie es sich tatsächlich verdient hat.
Lange Rede kurzer Sinn - es schließt sich beides nicht aus - Agenda fahren und trotzdem einen erfolgreichen Comic verfilmen.
Besser als Eternals & Co. da ist Jane Foster schon A Klasse, meiner Meinung nach.


Maci Naeem schrieb:


> Kaum ein Marvel-Film hat eine ähnlich herausragende Kameraarbeit oder Liebe zum Detail wie "The Eternals", ganz egal wie man den Film vom Plot und den Charakteren etc. findet, das kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht abstreiten.


Oh ja, das kann man sehr wohl sehr abstreiten...


----------



## Matthias Dammes (8. Juli 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Hab den Film gerade gesehen und fand ihn eigentlich ganz in Ordnung.
> Ich wurde sehr gut unterhalten und war am Ende sogar erstaunt, wie unbemerkt diese zwei Stunden vergangen sind. Was ja ein gutes Zeichen ist, wenn ein Film das schafft.


Ach ja, vergessen zu erwähnen: Die Musikauswahl ist ganz große Klasse. 🕺


----------



## Mjthenut (8. Juli 2022)

Look who is talking  Ein rangniederes Männchen


----------



## Gast1661893802 (8. Juli 2022)

Calewin schrieb:


> An der Stelle bin ich persönlich seit geraumer Zeit bei Marvel ziemlich raus. Mich beschleicht der Eindruck, ich bin der Zielgruppe sozusagen “entwachsen“. Vor 25 Jahren - als ich selber noch um die 25 war - hätte ich die aktuellen Marvel-Filme sicher toll gefunden. Inzwischen haben sich sowohl die Filme geändert, als auch mein Anspruch, nur in unterschiedliche Richtungen fürchte ich.


Och, ich hab genaugenommen unverändert Spass damit.
Klar es ist Popcorn Kino zum Kopf abschalten, wobei mich da die Widersprüche idR nicht so stören wie bei diversen anderen Streifen.
Natürlich nutzen sie sich mit steigender Anzahl auch mehr ab, was beim ersten Ironman noch Hammer war ist Heute quasi Standard.

Aber eines muß man ihnen lassen, das Gesamtwerk (ich spreche als Nicht Comic Junkie😉) hat in Masse das geschaft wobei DC größtenteils gescheitert ist. 😶


----------



## Calewin (8. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Och, ich hab genaugenommen unverändert Spass damit.
> Klar es ist Popcorn Kino zum Kopf abschalten, wobei mich da die Widersprüche idR nicht so stören wie bei diversen anderen Streifen.
> Natürlich nutzen sie sich mit steigender Anzahl auch mehr ab, was beim ersten Ironman noch Hammer war ist Heute quasi Standard.
> 
> Aber eines muß man ihnen lassen, das Gesamtwerk (ich spreche als Nicht Comic Junkie😉) hat in Masse das geschaft wobei DC größtenteils gescheitert ist. 😶


Kommerziell gesehen auf jeden Fall, ja klar.
Trotzdem geben mir die Filme nicht mehr viel, auch kaum noch Unterhaltungswert. Ist mir einfach zu viel Comedy inzwischen.


----------



## Mjthenut (9. Juli 2022)

Ich mache mir übrigens Sorgen ums MCU maximal wenn ich so einen Film wie Doktor Strange II sehe. Es ist ja schon fast sträflich, dass in dem Film quasi Motivation und Motiv für die ganzen Masshootings in den USA genutzt werden um irgendetwas auf die Leinwand zu bringen. Wie kann denn bitteschön, dass Fehlen von Familie, Kinder und des geliebten Ehemannes dazu führen, dass ein richtig mächter MCU-Char durchdreht und alles in Schutt und Asche legen will. Der gesamte Artikel hätte genau zu dem Film gepasst. 

Aber bei Thor Love and Thunder bekommt man Gute Laune - muss oft schmunzeln (wenn Thor sich z.B. bei der Jetztwaffe entschuldigt, dafür noch Gefühle für seine ExWaffe zu haben und sich ein Bierchen teilt mit Stormbreaker ). Auch schön, als Beispiel jetzt mal, ist doch dass Mighty Thor darüber nachdenkt was ihr SignitureSpruch im Kampf ist. 

Schon schön, dass Filmchen. Ich weiß auch Null was zu Erwarten ist in Hinblick auf die Gardiens - sollen die bitteschön im Thorfilm dann die vollen 120 Minuten mit machen oder was? Es ist doch vollkommen logisch, dass die Anderes zu tun haben und Thor sein eigenes Abenteuer erlebt. Keine Ahnung wer ernsthaft anderes Erwartet??

Also nein - nicht´s falsch gemacht bei Thor. Auch kein komischer Sakarplanet im Film (der ja im Mittelpunkt der Handlung in Tag der Entscheidung stand) oder so  (Christian Bale ist auch Top Liga).


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2022)

Schauspielerisch empfinde ich die MCU Filme als ziemliche Stangenware und einfach runtergedreht. Ja, Action und Special Effects sind oft wirklich toll und alleine dafür lohnt es sich, die Filme zu schauen, jedenfalls für mich. Reines Popcorn-Kino halt.

Es ist mir nur etwa gerade aufgefallen, als ich am Wochenende dann doch mal Morbius probieren wollte. Der Film hat ja ordentlich Kritiken eingesteckt und gilt als ziemlich mies. Ich habe ihn noch nicht fertig gesehen kann die Kritik bisher aber kein bisschen nachvollziehen. Ich bin kein Jared Leto Fan aber ich finde er, Matt Smith (Dr. Who) und Adria Arjona (Pacific Rim 2) spielen den gesamten Cast von z.B. Dr. Strange 2 komplett an die Wand. Also die reine Schauspielleistung ist bei diesen (DC) Filmen wirklich merklich besser als in 90 Prozent aller anderen Superhelden Filme.

Den neuen Thor habe ich jetzt noch nicht gesehen aber nachdem Dr. Strange 1 so ziemlich einer meiner Lieblings-Superheldenfilme ist hat mich Teil 2 doch teils ziemlich entsetzt. Das geht schon los, dass es eine direkte Fortsetzung von Spider-man ist und wenn man nicht mindestens WandaVision geschaut hat, dann fehlt einem das gesamte Backgroundwissen zu dem Film. Persönlich empfinde ich es als krass, dass man um einen Film komplett zu verstehen nicht nur einen Film aus einem anderen Franchise gesehen haben muss sondern gleichzeitig auch noch eine TV Serie. Für mich ist sowas eigentlich ein komplettes "no go". 

Dann ärgert mich, dass Wanda am Ende quasi unbestraft davon kommt (es sei denn sie gilt als tot und bleibt es auch)  ansonsten gehört die Frau für den Rest ihres Lebens in den Superhelden-Knast, sie hat letztlich etliche Menschen getötet. Wenn die in Zukunft also wieder auftauchen sollte und alles ist Friede, Freude, Eierkuchen, dann hat mich das MCU wohl auch endgültig verloren.


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das geht schon los, dass es eine direkte Fortsetzung von Spider-man ist und wenn man nicht mindestens WandaVision geschaut hat, dann fehlt einem das gesamte Backgroundwissen zu dem Film. Persönlich empfinde ich es als krass, dass man um einen Film komplett zu verstehen nicht nur einen Film aus einem anderen Franchise gesehen haben muss sondern gleichzeitig auch noch eine TV Serie. Für mich ist sowas eigentlich ein komplettes "no go".



Dass im MCU alles mit allem zusammenhängt, ist aber nun keine sonderlich neue Erkenntnis.


----------



## Rabowke (11. Juli 2022)

Ich hab Thor 4 am Wochenende gesehen und er war für mich deutlich deutlich besser als Dr. Strange 2, Eternals und Shang Chi. Morbius war ziemlich scheisse und auch der dritte Spider-Man war leider nicht ganz so toll, aber immer noch gut bis sehr gut!

Ich wurde gut unterhalten, auch wenn der Bösewicht leider nicht so toll war, wie er scheinbar hätte sein können wenn man die Comics kennt (ich kenne sie nicht!). Gut gespielt von Bale, aber die Klasse und Präsenz eines Thanos erreicht er nicht. Klar, Thanos wurde über mehrere Filme aufgebaut aber ich glaube der Bösewicht hier dürfte "deutlich" stärker sein ... eigentlich. Ich mein, wer Götter en mass tötet.

Nun ja ... interessant sind die zwei Creditszenen am Ende:


Spoiler



Zeus ist nicht tot und beauftragt Hercules jagt auf Thor zu machen, wobei mir Hercules irgendwie nicht cool und muskulös erscheint, ein Arnold Schwarzenegger-Verschnitt wäre hier geil(er) gewesen. Dazu natürlich die zweite Szene ... reißt Thor nach Valhalla um Jane (und andere?) zu retten?!


----------



## Matthias Dammes (11. Juli 2022)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Zeus ist nicht tot und beauftragt Hercules jagt auf Thor zu machen, wobei mir Hercules irgendwie nicht cool und muskulös erscheint, ein Arnold Schwarzenegger-Verschnitt wäre hier geil(er) gewesen. Dazu natürlich die zweite Szene ... reißt Thor nach Valhalla um Jane (und andere?) zu retten?!





Spoiler



Interessant ist auch, dass Hercules hier offenbar zum Gegenspieler wird. In den Comics ist er eigentlich Teil der Avengers.

Was Valhalla angeht, glaube ich eher, dass Thor im nächsten Film auch sterben wird und dann in Valhalla mit Jane wiedervereint wird.


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2022)

Matthias Dammes schrieb:


> Dass im MCU alles mit allem zusammenhängt, ist aber nun keine sonderlich neue Erkenntnis.


Das ist richtig aber bisher konnte man auch ohne die "zugehörigen" Filme gesehen zu haben dennoch ohne Kenntnisse einen Film sehen und ich finde, das geht bei Dr. Strange 2 eben nicht mehr. Der geht vielleicht ohne Spider-Man aber ohne WandaVision ist er halt nicht wirklich verständlich.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (11. Juli 2022)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Das ist richtig aber bisher konnte man auch ohne die "zugehörigen" Filme gesehen zu haben dennoch ohne Kenntnisse einen Film sehen und ich finde, das geht bei Dr. Strange 2 eben nicht mehr. Der geht vielleicht ohne Spider-Man aber ohne WandaVision ist er halt nicht wirklich verständlich.


Ja, das geforderte Gesamtpaket stellt mittlerweile ein Problem dar, man muß quasi alles konsumiert haben oder es gibt große Fragezeichen.🤨



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es ist mir nur etwa gerade aufgefallen, als ich am Wochenende dann doch mal Morbius probieren wollte. Der Film hat ja ordentlich Kritiken eingesteckt und gilt als ziemlich mies. Ich habe ihn noch nicht fertig gesehen kann die Kritik bisher aber kein bisschen nachvollziehen.


Da muß ich sagen das "der selbstgebaute Dracula des MCU" mich zwar generell unterhalten hat aber für mich ein generelles Problem mitbringt das es auch bei Ethernals, Blade & Moon Knight auffällig ist.

Blade als Vampirstreifen (wußte damals gar nicht das er zum MCU gehört) fand ich Klasse, als "Superheld" hab ich aber Probleme mit ihm, wie es bei Morbius eben auch war, ähnlich ergeht es mir beim Moon Knight als Mumien/Götter Mystikableger.


Ethernals war als "Götterschnickschnack" für mich ebenfalls sehr schwierig, ebenfalls irgendwie kein Superheldenstoff für mich, spätestens bei den Celestials bin ich da aber restlos raus.🙄

Bei Thor wiederum haben sie die Kurve "Götter sind auch nur High-Tech Aliens" sehr passend hinbekommen, den letzten hab ich jetzt noch nicht gesehen, aber bei den Bildern ist mir negativ aufgefallen das die "Rüstungen/Dresses" für mich irgendwie zunehmend nach Fortnite/Apex/however aussehen. 
Jede Menge knallige Farben und sinnlose Accessoires in maximal Bunt. 🤔


----------



## Spiritogre (11. Juli 2022)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Da muß ich sagen das "der selbstgebaute Dracula des MCU" mich zwar generell unterhalten hat aber für mich ein generelles Problem mitbringt das es auch bei Ethernals, Blade & Moon Knight auffällig ist.
> 
> Blade als Vampirstreifen (wußte damals gar nicht das er zum MCU gehört) fand ich Klasse, als "Superheld" hab ich aber Probleme mit ihm, wie es bei Morbius eben auch war, ähnlich ergeht es mir beim Moon Knight als Mumien/Götter Mystikableger.



Ja, deswegen werden (wurden) solche Serien in den Comics auch selten gemischt, da dass "Power Balancing" zu unausgewogen ist. Bei den Avengers hat man dann z.B. Black Widow und Hawkeye mit reingenommen obwohl jeder Superkräfte Superheld eigentlich nur einmal mit den Fingern schnipsen müsste um die platt zu machen. Hier sind eben auch die Comics schon unausgegoren und man sollte nicht zu viel drüber nachdenken. 

Die Blade Filme mit Snipes und auch die Blade Serie (die übrigens genial war aber leider damals zu blutig und brutal für TV)  haben zum Glück ja auch keinerlei Verbindungen zu anderen Superhelden. Ich sehe die also losgelöst vom Rest. Probleme kommen dann, wenn eben zusammengemischt wird.

Bei Morbius von DC sah ich jetzt aber dieses Mischproblem (soweit ich geschaut habe) aber nicht.


----------

